# straightening boards



## bblystone (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a foley belsaw 910 planer, I am looking for advice on using the saw attachment to edge boards that do not have a straight edge on either side of the board. thanks for any advice


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have a model 910 also*

I just got a new manual from www.ozarkwoodworker.com but as I understand it the saw set up is to edge boards at the same time they are being planed, since the power feed comes from the planing operation and you can't have one without the other. So I don't think you can use it just to straight line rip or edge joint on this machine. 
I don't have the saw accessory attached and I probably never will, even if I could find all the parts, which I also don't think will happen....:thumbdown: bill


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I am not familiar with the workings of a Belsaw, but when I want to put a straight edge on a board I will tack nail a straight strip of wood to the board that will fit the miter track of my table saw, and edge one side of the board using that as a guide. The other way I use is to tack nail a straight board to the top of the rough board and use my fence as a guide to rip one edge straight.

Gerry


----------

